# Fly Fishing Algarve



## chrisbanner (Apr 12, 2015)

Does anyone know where you can fly fish in or around the Algrave. I've been told there are some lakes and dams inland, about an hour's drive. Also what species would I be fishing for. I'm based near Loule but I'm happy to travel a little.


----------

